# What This Forum Is Here...



## Hobby-Machinist

On some sites, there is a forum where the members can post general items of interest. Some people like to read through a variety of topics, rather than have it broken down for them. So we have added this forum for that purpose- for general conversations. Please do not discuss religion or politics here.


----------

